# Aguszka (Poesia Para Agnieszka) (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvi



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Una poesia escrito para Agnieszka i su sensualidad de jovencita apasionada.

Aguszka dulce cabellos de fuego 
se deslisan por tu hermosura 
como rayos de sol ardiente 
corona de angel cubre jovencita 
fina de piel palida como marfil 
larga tunica sedosa dibuja silueta 
de sensualidad juvenil


----------

